# magging out reels?



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

I was wonderhow har it would be to mag out a penn senater 113 if its even posible and wut is a good heather set up


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

It would be har har to mag out a peen senater 113 and a good heather set up is "Go no more a roving"


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I magged my special senator 113h and it casts like a dream. It was pretty simple. It was the same process of magging most other reels.


----------



## queondaese (Jan 15, 2012)

What about magging a 209 or 309 Penn?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Im sure you can. It will make it much easier to cast but the level wind will cut down your distance. If you have a chrome spool it will will take 6-8 3/8 inch magnets. I did it to my Long Beach 67 with the chrome spool and it works great.


----------



## queondaese (Jan 15, 2012)

Do I remove the level wind?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

You definitely can, I have done that on one of my levelwinds. I kept the wormashft in though. By removing it, you would want to put some type of bar across to maintain strength in your reel.


----------

